# Mise à jour logicielle 1.1 sur OS9 impossible !



## fred (4 Mars 2000)

J'essaye de mettre à jour mon tableau de bord Mac OS 9 - Mise à jour des logiciels 1.0 vers 1.1.
Le 1.0 voit le 1.1 mais après le téléchargement il dit que la mise à jour est faite mais en réalité ce n'est pas vrai!
Est-ce que quelqu'un peut m'envoyer les 3 fichiers mis-à-jours 1.1 pour que je force Mac OS 9 à voir les mises à jour suivantes.
Email: f.pache@skynet.be
Merci d'avance!


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (4 Mars 2000)

J'ai eu hier le même problème. Tout s'est arrangé après avoir éteint le mac; puis en le rallumant.
De même, après le téléchargement des 3 màj trouvées. 

------------------

Salutations.


----------

